# iPhoto s'ouvre lorsque je branche mon iPod touch



## quetzal (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un problème que je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre, et qui est assez embêtant :

Lorsque je branche mon iPod touch sur mon MacBook, celui-ci ouvre systématiquement iPhoto. Il prend le baladeur pour une carte mémoire ou un autre périphérique contenant des photos (et en effet, il y a des photos sur mon iPod).

Par contre, iTunes ne s'ouvre pas automatiquement à l'ouverture du iPod.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse à la question suivante, bien que je l'ai déjà évoquée dans un autre fil. Merci de me dire si vous avez une solution :

Comment faire en sorte que iPhoto ne s'ouvre pas automatiquement lorsque je branche mon iPod touch ?

iTunes pourrait s'ouvrir automatiquement ou non à la place, ça m'est égal. Mais je voudrais au moins que iPhoto ne s'ouvre pas.


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

iphoto s'ouvre pour synchroniser ta photothèque, c'est tout à fait normal. 
Essaie dans itunes, sur ton ipod touch de décocher la synchro des photos.


----------



## mac22 (30 Juillet 2009)

As tu mis ton iPod en mode disque dur ? Car si il y a des photos à la racine de ton iPod, il est tout à fait normal que iPhoto se lance.


----------



## quetzal (30 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> iphoto s'ouvre pour synchroniser ta photothèque, c'est tout à fait normal.
> Essaie dans itunes, sur ton ipod touch de décocher la synchro des photos.



Je viens d'essayer, ensuite j'ai débranché et rebranché mon iPod. Cela ne fait aucune différence. iPhoto continue à s'ouvrir. Il prend mon iPod pour une caméra, et se dit près à importer X photos.

Pour répondre à l'autre personne, je ne crois pas que j'ai configuré mon iPod comme disque dur, mais où est-ce que je vérifie cela ?


----------



## fanougym (30 Juillet 2009)

dans tes prefs générales d'iPhoto, "connecter un appareil photo ouvre" et choisir "aucune application".


----------



## quetzal (30 Juillet 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> dans tes prefs générales d'iPhoto, "connecter un appareil photo ouvre" et choisir "aucune application".



Je n'ai pas cette option dans mes préférences générales d'iPhoto (voir copie d'écran). 
C'est la version iPhoto 6.0.5.







Il me propose une mise à jour vers iLife09, mais je n'en ai pas le besoin pour l'acheter 79 (je préfère attendre d'acheter un nouveau MacBook dans 6 ou 8 mois). De plus, j'utilise aussi un appareil photo, et je veux bien qu'iPhoto continue à s'ouvrir lorsque je le branche. La question est donc d'éviter que iPhoto prenne mon iPod pour une caméra numérique.


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juillet 2009)

quetzal a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cette option dans mes préférences générales d'iPhoto (voir copie d'écran).
> C'est la version iPhoto 6.0.5.
> De plus, j'utilise aussi un appareil photo, et je veux bien qu'iPhoto continue à s'ouvrir lorsque je le branche. La question est donc d'éviter que iPhoto prenne mon iPod pour une caméra numérique.



Tu trouveras cette option dans le logiciel Transfert d'images ...  Mais tu ne pourras pas avoir deux commandes contradictoires: ouvrir iPhoto quand tu branches un APN et ne pas ouvrir avec ton Touch.


----------

